# Profisafe über unmanaged Switch



## ducati (16 November 2022)

Ist das ratsam, Profisafe über nen unmanaged Switch zu fahren, oder sollte man das eher vermeiden und lieber nen ordentlichen PNIO fähigen Switch nehmen?


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2022)

Da Profisafe nur ein "Zusatz" zu Profinet-IO ist, macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ducati (16 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da Profisafe nur ein "Zusatz" zu Profinet-IO ist, macht es keinen Unterschied.


OK, bei Profinet-IO würd ich in der Regel aber auch schon nen ordentlichen Switch nehmen, wenns mehr als 2 PNIO-Teilnehmer sind


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> OK, bei Profinet-IO würd ich in der Regel aber auch schon nen ordentlichen Switch nehmen, wenns mehr als 2 PNIO-Teilnehmer sind


Warum dann die Frage   
Ich handhabe es auch so. Allein schon wegen Topologie und Diagnosefunktionen setze ich fast immer gemanagte Profinet-Switche ein.
Profisafe ergänzt Profinet-IO eigentlich nur um so Dinge wie CRC / Blockcheck.


----------



## trobo (16 November 2022)

Im prinzip sofern der switch für profinet (io) zugelassen ist passt das schon.

Helmholz hatte da mal eine kleien FAQ gemacht:



			https://www.helmholz.de/fileadmin/documents/Technische_Dokumentationen/700-850-XPS01_PROFINET-Switch/PROFINET-Switch_FAQ_-_Stand_2.pdf
		




> Kann man PROFIsafe über den PROFINET-Switch übertragen?
> Ja, das PROFIsafe Protokoll betrachtet alle Komponenten zwischen dem PROFIsafe Controller (CPU)
> und dem PROFIsafe Device als "black channel", es können somit beliebige Netzwerkteilnehmer und
> Komponenten in der Strecke eingesetzt werden. Sollte es zu Übertragungsstörungen kommen,
> gehen die PROFIsafe-Komponenten in den sicheren Zustand



Also einen Profinet(IO) Switch nehmen ist auf jedenfall ratsam.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Also einen Profinet(IO) Switch nehmen ist auf jedenfall ratsam.


Ich habe mehrere Anlagen mit einer 1500F und dezentralen Profisafe-Teilnehmern ( F-DI, F-DQ und MobilePanel 700F ) und einen
Standard 0815 Cisco Switch verbaut. Laufen alle seit >4 Jahren ohne Störung.


----------



## ducati (16 November 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Warum dann die Frage


Weil ich das in dem Fall nicht zu entscheiden habe, und der Kunde irgend nen billigen Wago-Switch verbaut hat.

Mit Profisafe hab ich nicht die Erfahrung, von daher will ich vermeiden, dass da irgendwelche Profisafe-Telegramme "zu spät kommen" und dann Ärger entsteht...


----------



## trobo (16 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Anlagen mit einer 1500F und dezentralen Profisafe-Teilnehmern ( F-DI, F-DQ und MobilePanel 700F ) und einen
> Standard 0815 Cisco Switch verbaut. Laufen alle seit >4 Jahren ohne Störung.


Klar, ich will ja nur vermeiden, dass die Meinung herrscht ich kann mir den switch aus großen roten M kaufen für 5 euro und darüber dann mein ganzes Werk laufen lassen, falls mal jemand unerfahrenes den Thread liest. Weil Switch ist ja Switch.

Switche sind erstmal dumm. Die kennen kein IE, Profinet, Profinet-IO.
Die billigen unmanaged switche von wago, phoenix und co sind in der Tat nicht besser/schlauer also die standard Switche aus der IT Welt. (Außer evtl. Temperaturbereich und EMV).

Würde es wie Blockmove handhaben, allein weil managed Profinet Switche direkt in TIA o.Ä. konfigurierbar sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Klar, ich will ja nur vermeiden, dass die Meinung herrscht ich kann mir den switch aus großen roten M kaufen für 5 euro und darüber dann mein ganzes Werk laufen lassen, falls mal jemand unerfahrenes den Thread liest. Weil Switch ist ja Switch.


Eben, es kommt halt auf den Anlagenumfang *und* auch auf das Budget an.


----------



## ducati (16 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Eben, es kommt halt auf den Anlagenumfang ... an.


aktuell sind das 1 CPU + 9 PNIO-Teilnehmer (mit Profisave) + 2 große HMI (je 10000 Variablen). In nem Übersichtsbild steht auch noch Fernwartung, Langzeitarchivierung, Smartclient...
aktuell ist das HMI etc. auch noch nicht vom Feldbus getrennt... Also alles über einen unmanaged Switch.


----------



## Blockmove (16 November 2022)

Naja Profisafe ist eigentlich recht robust.
Wenn es da Netzwerkprobleme gibt, dann zickt etwas anderes meist auch und oft auch schon vorher.
Man darf die gemanagten Switche auch nicht überschätzen.
Wenn die Topologie überwiegend in Stern ausgeführt ist, dann funktioniert es auch mit nem unmanaged Switch völlig problemlos.
Die Panels auf einen eigenen Strang bringen wär sinnvoll. Minimiert halt den Verkehr "durch" die PN-Teilnehmer.


----------

